
Dreamboard - polm23
http://www.minesweeper.info/wiki/Dreamboard
======
brownbat
Very comprehensive history of the "breaking" of minesweeper records.

A similar crisis of faith seems to repeat itself across many games. The main
table game decades ago was 'carom billiards.' No pockets, the target was
hitting a target ball indirectly, bouncing off a rail or another ball first.
You try to make such shots as many times in a row as possible.

One great player realized you could nudge all the balls against the wall and
repeatedly gently tap the line of balls to score a near endless series of
points. The technique was called nursing, and it basically destroyed that
game.

There's an amazing skill in pushing the terms of a game to its limits, there's
a genius to it. Sadly that's not the skill people are trying to measure at the
time, so it makes everyone angry at their records.

There should be a separate list of record holders for people who excel at
that, people who have broken games.

------
trevyn
The most stunning part of this is that there exists a robust, competitive
_minesweeper community_.

Also a key bit that is a little buried: “on roland's vid the board before the
dreamboard is the same as the one on matt's 10sec vid. this board has a large
significant opening in the top left corner. so i think roland's method or at
least a possible method is this: you put the cursor in the top left corner and
keep hitting the left mouse and the F2 button until you get that particular
opening. pretty dull, but it works! that way you already know that you're
getting the dreamboard before you start the board itself.”

------
Null-Set
Site is down, here is a cached version.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:g9hK0u8...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:g9hK0u8D3RkJ:www.minesweeper.info/wiki/Dreamboard&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

